# Stanley #60 Wood Chisels Wanted



## ROOT66 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello from the UK,

I am looking to buy a set of Stanley #60 chisels for my Son's Birthday in December, the USA seems to have far more of this model than we do in the UK.
I would love to hear from anyone with a set for sale or who could point me in the right direction to acquire a set for him.

Kind Regards,

ROOT66


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

theres a bunch on ebay.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

Boy these look nice -- and this guy ships worldwide

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OUTSTANDING...330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e80d9406a


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

john sayles said:


> Boy these look nice -- and this guy ships worldwide
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/OUTSTANDING...330?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e80d9406a



lol!!! i was bidding on those...


----------

